# Work you enjoy



## John K (Mar 13, 2007)

Out of all the different types of excavation work. What do you forum members enjoy most? Ex. digging septic lines, utilities, moving dirt, laser grading, etc.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

John K said:


> Out of all the different types of excavation work. What do you forum members enjoy most? Ex. digging septic lines, utilities, moving dirt, laser grading, etc.


Subdivision roads, laying out and digging cellars (which is more plentiful these days).


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Nothing Makes me happier then tearing down an old strip mall or big building. There one day and gone the next:thumbup:. Gives you an immediate sense of accomplishment:clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

If I could do one thing just for fun it would be move volume of dirt. Bailing dirt with a good size excavator or pushing topsoil with a big dozer.

The thing I enjoy most in this business is to take men, equipment and materials. Make a plan. Execute that plan and bring it to completion. No matter what.


----------



## John K (Mar 13, 2007)

The demo sounds like a blast. How do you avoid getting into a gas line the was suppose to be marked?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Deep trenching. The deeper the better. Nothing like digging 20' deep dragging double stacked boxes. On a dozer, I love doing slope work.


----------



## septic_101 (Mar 24, 2009)

Moving dirt or tieing into city water from old septic tanks and well.


----------



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

laying water mains a over a bridge or tying a sewer into old, deep brick sewer main in Main St. - I like a challenge:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

septic_101 said:


> Moving dirt or tieing into city water from old septic tanks and well.


huh? you tie into city water from old septic tanks?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

dayexco said:


> huh? you tie into city water from old septic tanks?


that way you can make a #$(& fountain


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

JDavis21835 said:


> that way you can make a #$(& fountain


It is a form of "recycling".......maybe a guy can get a lot of jobs by being "Green":thumbsup:


----------



## QwikDraw (Jan 27, 2009)

A day of brush mowing...or field mowing...or tree mowing..or a day with the chainsaw....

I guess I like everyday of my work...


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

our best money is in water/sewer main installs.....i like it, but you know.....the least brain waste, easiest thing i do, is digging basements..sit and throw dirt. every bucket out of the ground is $3.75...and doing that 2.5 times a min....not too bad money wise either. now if i could be like joe and do it EVERY day....i'd be rich like jmic


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

ts 14b scraper operating with lots of room, a good push dozer operator, and a firm haul road. or finish grading/designing beauty mounds off the cuff with only "make them uniform and hilly" as an instruction from the owner, any finish grading for that matter.


----------

